# 8 year old golden...something scary happened



## lindysmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Yesterday we noticed our 8 year old golden was having trouble bending her head down to pick up something off the floor. She kept trying but was losing her balance and even fell down a couple of times. The same thing happened this morning while she was outside. She was trying to sniff the grass and just couldn't do it. Has this happened to anyone before? We are really scared!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have had older goldens lose their balance and usually get to the vet ASAP; an exception might be if they are already being medicated for an ear infection. 

It can be something simple (like an ear infection) or something serious so if possible try to at least talk to your vet.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd get her checked asap. She could have an injury. Could also be neurological sign of a Lyme tick bite. You should really have her checked.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

If it were me, I would have her in my car and heading for the vet ASAP. Hope and pray it is something minor.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like Vestibular Syndrome, I would get her checked as soon as possible.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Yes. I had a very loved mutt have a "stroke" once - I didn't know it by Vestibular Syndrome then and it's not *really* a stroke. They do recover nicely if you act quickly.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

At various times in Barkley's life we saw this and straight to the vet we went. We got a different diagnosis each time (and they were absolutely correct):
1. Spondylosis
2. Ear Infection
3. Hemangiosarcoma (splenectic tumor)
Count me in as recommending a veterinary exam asap.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, VET ASAP!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope all is well with your girl. Keep us posted.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope she's okay! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

When in doubt, don't post here, get to the VET!


----------



## lindysmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks to all for the help and support. We have an appointment at 9:00 am to have her looked at...will keep you posted!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lindysmom*

Lindysmom

What did vet say-praying she is alright!


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

Hopefully you were able to see the vet today. I am sorry that you are going through such a scary thing. I hope she is okay.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Hope it's just ear infection... keep us posted.


----------



## lindysmom (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi all...Just got home from the vet and Lindy was so nervous she would not demonstrate for him how she was acting. :doh: But given the description of what we described he thinks it may be a bad disk in her spine. He gave her an anti-inflammatory drug to try for a month. If no help we will then do some extensive testing to see what it may be. We live in a small, rural community so our vets are few and far between and mostly deal with livestock. He will want to send her to a university for any more testing if needed. Hopefully the medicine will help!! Thanks for all the advice!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad you found out what is (maybe) wrong with Lindy. I hope the medicine works well and she quickly gets better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You must be so relieved!! Good thoughts that the anti inflammatory drug works great - which anti inflammatory BTW?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

lindysmom said:


> Yesterday we noticed our 8 year old golden was having trouble bending her head down to pick up something off the floor. She kept trying but was losing her balance and even fell down a couple of times. The same thing happened this morning while she was outside. She was trying to sniff the grass and just couldn't do it. Has this happened to anyone before? We are really scared!!


This has never happened to a dog that I have had. I do have an 8 year old Golden Retriever female now. I strongly suggest that you take your dog to your Vet as soon as possible.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

Well it's good that she didn't demonstrate it, means it can at times be dormant! I hope the meds work!

For what it's worth, Idiopathic Vesibular Disease is very common, in fact it's nickname used to be "old dog's disease". It can be short term with no residual effect, or take a while and leave a residual head tilt. It's totally dealable, I've had several Old Golds with it. Just make sure your dog can reach food and water ok and is getting enough!

pats and wags!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

glad he found a cause... prayers going your way.


----------



## cavaliergirl (Jul 18, 2010)

Jake just got over a bout of Vestibular Disease which was very scary. We thought he was having a stroke. Had a rough week or so, but is much better now. They sure keep you on your toes though.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

My Rosie had a pretty severe case of vestibular infection a couple of months ago. Scared the daylights out of both of us.

She still has some residual effects, but she is 13 after all. Some extra love and lots of work and she copes pretty well.


----------

